# ** High flow k04 manifold **



## * Dark Star * (Jun 30, 2012)

*High flow k04 manifold*

Iv been checking out high flow manifolds for quite a while for the 
k04 unit and this JBS manifold just seems sub par

for a good reliable high flowing manifold is going to cost !
here is what i will be using and please dont mistake this
for a relentless manifold !! lol 






































Im amazed no one in the U.S has not come up with a solid solution
for this i suppose this is all down to cost.. and what people are prepared 
to pay and the man hours to make a tubular manifold 
bumps up costs

Just thought i would share

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

* Dark Star * said:


> Iv been checking out high flow manifolds for quite a while for the
> k04 unit and this JBS manifold just seems sub par
> 
> for a good reliable high flowing manifold is going to cost !
> ...



Interesting piece for sure. $1250 usd is not too bad for a race manifold. Long term testing?


----------



## * Dark Star * (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes the testing was done on a TT and was thoroughly tested and took
some serious abuse its such good quality you get what you pay for
i suppose...

It flows really well the TT was running a K04 hybrid and had 
20hp bolt on gain with no change in map and a 95d drop in EGT

Im really looking forward to getting this fitted


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

That's one of the nicer ones I've seen. Looks like a quality piece.:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Firt post raises some questions! If you're not the manufacturer or affiliated with them, I will have to shoot the messenger. If I did that, VMG would be so quick to drop the ban hammer on me.

Decent looking manifold overall with effective merging that doesn't have the cylinder pulses going at each other. Still, wouldn't be a long term solution on a true daily driver (flange doesn't allow separate cylinder expansion flexibility, lack of bracing etc.). With the out of touch pricing, this would only appeal to a track car that see limited duty and heat cycles and looking for flow up top while compromising transient response. A real all around performer would have the shortest possible runner length to keep response instant, the long tube approach to the design seriously narrows the range of effective use to higher rpm (drag racing in mind?).


----------



## * Dark Star * (Jun 30, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Firt post raises some questions! If you're not the manufacturer or affiliated with them, I will have to shoot the messenger. If I did that, VMG would be so quick to drop the ban hammer on me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This will be used on my daily drive and will also see a few track days and (drag racing )
my goal really is to get the most out of the k04 unit im going to fit this with a
large port head and a port matched stock manifold and possibly get the engine
re bored to a 1.9 or stroker to try and enhance spool further for the hybrid


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Working on 2k miles with my Relentless V3 with braces and Ti-induced welds. :thumbup:

Replacing failong stock DV with a MadMax, installing boost gauge, boost machine. I will do my best to safely wring this turbo out across the powerband. :thumbup:


----------



## * Dark Star * (Jun 30, 2012)

Kacz07 said:


> Working on 2k miles with my Relentless V3 with braces and Ti-induced welds. :thumbup:


Cool are you running stock k04 ? or hybrid ..what sort of power are you getting?
the relentless V3 are really well priced i would just bit concerned about them cracking
hopefully the V3 will be stronger then previous models


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

* Dark Star * said:


> Cool are you running stock k04 ? or hybrid ..what sort of power are you getting?
> the relentless V3 are really well priced i would just bit concerned about them cracking
> hopefully the V3 will be stronger then previous models


Stock K04. V3 looks good so far. i did the engine bay trim mod, too. 

I am dyno-ing soon and then adding the boost machine. I have a CaliberSRT4 that puts down 300whp/300wtq and this thing seems about as quick, but the gears are also much shorter.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

* Dark Star * said:


> Yes the testing was done on a TT and was thoroughly tested and took
> some serious abuse...
> 
> ...It flows really well the TT was running a K04 hybrid and had
> 20hp bolt on gain with no change in map and a 95d drop in EGT


Where did you get that information? Did the manufacturer publish it? Do you have a link? I'd love to see all their data.


----------



## * Dark Star * (Jun 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Where did you get that information? Did the manufacturer publish it? Do you have a link? I'd love to see all their data.


Hi Doug here is the link http://www.tsr-performance.com/webs...-turbo-cars-such-as-audi-tt-and-leon-cupra-r/

Im sure there was a fair bit of information posted up quite a while ago on the Seat
forums i think i,ll see what i can find but this was maybe a couple of years ago though

I knew the guy who had the very first manifold he used to work on my car he donated his TT
for testing it was his daily drive and was on for maybe a couple of years ? has since sold his car

he used to do custom mapping he may still have some data on it

here is a thread back in 2010 http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.php?214977-K04-Tubular-manifold

I think the design has changed slightly since looks as though they swapped a 
couple of the runners around from the pics on there website to mine


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

If you're running this fancy manifold with a plain ole K04, you should research modifying the actuator for a higher spring rate. A lot higher. Otherwise all that hand-made mandrel bending will go to waste.


----------



## * Dark Star * (Jun 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> If you're running this fancy manifold with a plain ole K04, you should research modifying the actuator for a higher spring rate. A lot higher. Otherwise all that hand-made mandrel bending will go to waste.


Doug i have a brand new unit what will be reworked into a hybrid consisting of
0.75 or 1 bar actuator 2283 compressor with rs6 turbine unclipped

I was considering running the stock k04 initially just out of interest to
see how well it would perform with the manifold and i would have 
uprated the actuator with larger injectors and custom map but
i think turbo removal in situ with the manifold could be a right pain
so probably jump straight in with the hybrid


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Where can you find an updated actuator?


----------



## * Dark Star * (Jun 30, 2012)

Kacz07 said:


> Where can you find an updated actuator?


Forge sell uprated actuators for the K04 here in the UK i would just approach
a hybrid builder and get one supplied that way personally


----------

